

Ask HN: Which 2 way encryption method is this? - Syama

which 2 way encryption method is this?<p>encrypted 
KWcClMPHGsHWy6o8VV1/2I3zv8pENqfujwb3PFHG8sU=<p>unencrypted
4301542003347407
======
mbrubeck
Whatever it is, the encrypted version is Base64-encoded. Here's a hexdump
without the Base64 encoding.

    
    
        00000000  29 67 02 94 c3 c7 1a c1  d6 cb aa 3c 55 5d 7f d8  |)g.........<U]..|
        00000010  8d f3 bf ca 44 36 a7 ee  8f 06 f7 3c 51 c6 f2 c5  |....D6.....<Q...|
    

The decoded ciphertext is 32 bytes (256 bits), while the plaintext is 16 bytes
(128 bits). I think this suggests a 256-bit block cipher. (Or maybe 128-bit
block, especially if the input included a trailing newline or something?) That
doesn't narrow it down all that much, and if you don't have the key I'm not
sure it's possible to narrow it down any further.

------
bdfh42
If it is encrypted then you will need to include the key - or do you think
this is a hash?

